# Blackhawk Pelican Kayak



## ifishufish (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi

Has anyone bought and used this kayak Blackhawk Pelican? What are your exprience with them? Any info would be great.

Cheers


----------



## Macbrand (Feb 15, 2010)

Hello ifishufush,

You may want to head over to the The Yak Shed. That is where most members have gone.

I had a look. Great looking machine.

Good luck.


----------



## ifishufish (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks Mac... also am I missing something? Why did everyone migrate?


----------



## Macbrand (Feb 15, 2010)

ifishufish said:


> Thanks Mac... also am I missing something? Why did everyone migrate?


Everyone has migrated to The Yak Shed forum.

EDIT: just you realised you asked why, not where did everyone go.

I think there is plenty of reasons but the major is the new owners of the forum have not properly moderated it, added ads, not letting new members join etc, etc.


----------

